# Show Me Your Ash-Tray



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

OK This was 2 days of work.










SHOW ME YOUR ASH_TRAY


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This is going to be a great thread!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice, just NICE! 

CD


----------



## netopsguy (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like two days of pure enjoyment! Very nice, indeed.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll get pics later, but damn Greg, dump that thing out  I'm one of those anal retentive people who cleans their ashtray after every second cigar. Even have my own spray and paper towels in the garage for it :brick:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I can't take all the credit.....thanks Bob.





This is all from 3 guys in one night!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> I can't take all the credit.....thanks Bob.
> 
> This is all from 3 guys in one night!!


OMG Send me your tray


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

yep.. proud of this one.. Actually it was a gift from my B&M.. nice guy that one..


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

canney said:


> OMG Send me your tray


It has been autographed by Jorge and Orlando Padron!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

a few of my favs....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That CAO Cubist is the coolest ashtray ever.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Nuff said....


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

My ashtray is an evil looking, rusty, old candle holder. It used to be black but it fell into the fire pit and all the paint burned off. So now it is "rust" colored. I would post a picture but it is buried somewhere on the patio under a bunch of snow and ice. 

I so need a real ashtray. Maybe Santa will be good to me.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Nuff said....


Classic, I even love the aged look with the crack in the side:biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Nuff said....


Mine looks similar but it's just the saucer on the bottom!! Mine isn't aged enough to have a crack in it yet though!!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Mine looks similar but it's just the saucer on the bottom!! Mine isn't aged enough to have a crack in it yet though!!


I was at Lowes the other day and the top is onsale. May be time to upgrade:lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Nuff said....


:roflmao:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice ashtrays!!

I usually use my Stinky,
but I have a CAO Cubist too.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

!!!

Jealous.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll post mine in a bit!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I keep my ashtray pretty clean, I clean it out at least twice a week!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Joel,

Nice collection of stogie butts and pipes. Man, when you guys herf you really herf!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

heres the stinky! also its got my xmas present brand new gold xikar next to it. man i have had so much fun fiddling with this thing today. its just as fun as a switchblade.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Nice ashtrays!!
> 
> I usually use my Stinky,
> but I have a CAO Cubist too.


that is a sweet ashtray marlboro:redface:


----------



## Duffman (Dec 9, 2007)

So I missed the ashtray.

duffman


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Its not really an ashtray cause I smoke outside, but its like one of those stands that guys have when there on the golf course... cept its actually a garden decoration i just cleverly use its design to meet my needs..










I do however throw my butts in this flower pot filled with nothing but mulch and every month i get a spade and chop up all the tobbaccy and mulch and make it nice and rich..


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay, here's a couple more....


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Okay, here's a couple more....


Dude! You must be a professional photographer. Those are some nice pics!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice looking set up you have there Doc. 

I think it's time to dirty that ashtray up some though!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm roughin it a little over here lol. Here's a pic of my travel humi, cutter, and ash tray (sort of). I did see an ash tray at the PX, but you had to buy 2 packs of cigarettes to get it.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

here is a look at my touring ash tray its made from an coffee brewer basket and works like a dream. I can fill it up in one out of state run


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

ford, nice custom ashtray. that thing smells of class!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Wife made me dump it


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

canney said:


> Wife made me dump it


I wonder why:roflmao:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Not usually this messy, had a premature ashulation!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Here's my ashtray...simple yet practical! You just gotta love eBay!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Labman said:


> Here's my ashtray...simple yet practical! You just gotta love eBay!


That's a Bad Ass tray there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I wonder why:roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

smokinj said:


> That's a Bad Ass tray there!


Thanks! I rather like it myself. I'm a no-frills, no-gimmicks sorta guy and my JW ashtray fits my personality just fine.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

fordkustom said:


> here is a look at my touring ash tray its made from an coffee brewer basket and works like a dream. I can fill it up in one out of state run


Damn,there's been some fine smokin going on there! Is that a Cohiba Reserva I see:dribble:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I wish I had a picture but for quite a while when we would smoke on my Mom and Dad's patio we would throw our nubs in the top of a cast iron patio fireplace they had. It has a tall chimney with a grate across the top. Everytime you would light a fire it smelled like cigars! The grate finally collapsed from rust and the cigars went into the fire. There were so many it would almost choke the fire.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha this is from christmas. Great times and some great cigars.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> haha this is from christmas. Great times and some great cigars.


That's cool. Looks like everyone had his own corner


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

My Tiki Ash God. My kids love it when he smokes.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

smokinj said:


> That's cool. Looks like everyone had his own corner


Yup I had the upper right with the xikar... cody had the palio and I don't know who the heck had the five dollar blazer. :lol: Great times.

Lefty that's awesome. where did you pick that up?


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres a couple of my ashtrays.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Ditto Doctor Stogie Fresh! Mine looks just like his, except I have an ornry looking wife in the picture getting p****d cuz I'm using her flower pots!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

damn you guys all have nice trays. I use my little garden planter thing:biggrin:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's a quick shot of my smoking area with my laptop and my stinky..









Scott


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Yup I had the upper right with the xikar... cody had the palio and I don't know who the heck had the five dollar blazer. :lol: Great times.
> 
> Lefty that's awesome. where did you pick that up?


I got that at Big Lot's (Dollar Store). It'll hold a lot of ash and butts for sure.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Some of you guys need to empty/clean your ashtrays!! Maybe I just have OCD.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

like the planter get enought nubs in there u can grow ur own sticks


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

My wife got me this for my birthday, I am going to pull the tin out and line it with cedar. The ashtray has a big M in the middle!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

freaking sweet mitchell. Nice find. 

BTW congrats on breaking the 1k post count.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> My wife got me this for my birthday, I am going to pull the tin out and line it with cedar. The ashtray has a big M in the middle!


very very nice chub


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't have a pic but my new favorite ashtry is the Montecristo 70th Anniversary ashtry. Not because it looks cool, because it doesn't. It's ugly to me but it has different sized slots. So as my stick burns down I can leave the ash end hanging without it falling in or out of the ashtray.


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Bigfoot, don't you just love the big red CAO ashtray. Definitely my favourite, love the cubist too.

Colin


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

ytford said:


> Heres a couple of my ashtrays.


The one that holds the matches (and has a rough surface for striking them?) is teh awesomeness.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Some very nice trays here indeed, glad this thread got bumped.

Here's my work ashtray. The top part lifts off and a metal tray underneath that catches all the ashes and nubs. I just cleaned it out this morning, which is sort of a pain in the @$$. But I only clean it out once every ten days or so, and I average 2-3 per day at work.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

cjd-uk said:


> Hey Bigfoot, don't you just love the big red CAO ashtray. Definitely my favourite, love the cubist too.
> 
> Colin


my two personal favs!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

hayward_tenney said:


> Some very nice trays here indeed, glad this thread got bumped.
> 
> Here's my work ashtray. The top part lifts off and a metal tray underneath that catches all the ashes and nubs. I just cleaned it out this morning, which is sort of a pain in the @$$. But I only clean it out once every ten days or so, and I average 2-3 per day at work.


I like it, where did you get it?


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

At Famous, someone returned it b/c there were knicks in the base. I wound up getting it for like $15, I think. Here you go.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I won the red CAO from the drawing at an event, but use a Primary Derby cover from a Harley at the bar.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

hayward_tenney said:


> At Famous, someone returned it b/c there were knicks in the base. I wound up getting it for like $15, I think. Here you go.


I love that ashtray, but won't go for it for $30. Guess the coffee can stays for awhile.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Labman said:


> Here's my ashtray...simple yet practical! You just gotta love eBay!


That is just too dang cool.

I just emptied my Stinky last night.

Reg


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> I won the red CAO from the drawing at an event, but use a Primary Derby cover from a Harley at the bar.


They gave you MY ashtray??????:biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> haha this is from christmas. Great times and some great cigars.


Who was smoking the Dr. Pepper?!?! Man you guys must have been drunk!


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

I got this unexpected gift in the mail today directly from Oliva. Included with this beauty was an Oliva sampler to break it in with! I'm not sure why I got the gift, but it may have something to do with some insignificant help I offered for the Oliva website...than again, maybe not. Either way, it absolutely rocks!


​


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

ArrowJ said:


> I got this unexpected gift in the mail today directly from Oliva. Included with this beauty was an Oliva sampler to break it in with! I'm not sure why I got the gift, but it may have something to do with some insignificant help I offered for the Oliva website...than again, maybe not. Either way, it absolutely rocks!
> 
> ​
> ​


Very nice! I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for a while now.


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> Very nice! I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for a while now.


I've been wanting to get an ashtray ever since I saw this thread! I too was using a clay pot from Wal-Mart. I was already one of Oliva's biggest fans, but now I may have to build a shrine or something


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> I've been wanting to get an ashtray ever since I saw this thread! I too was using a clay pot from Wal-Mart. I was already one of Oliva's biggest fans, but now I may have to build a shrine or something


I have a friend who collects these big cigar ashtrays and has them hanging on his walls in his man cave.
Looks great.
Anyway nice score from Oliva Aaron...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

*ashtrays*

these are the 3 i use all the time .


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool where did you find the big one?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Ebay do a search for spitoon there are alot there and cheap i cleaned that one with some noxon like new........


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks , Joe


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

This seems to be a popular ashtray.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Okay, here's a couple more....


Nice!!!! The crystal ashtray is really pretty.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

shoot some one emptyied it sorry no pics


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Nuff said....


Dude, you and me both, I got a busted old flower pot I chunck my sticks in too.. Unless i smoke with others then break out the fine china


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

this is my ashtray with the La Carolina from last night, which was part of the Cuban Crafter's sampler I bought in December.


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Bigfoot, those are my 3 favorites from my collection!

Doc, where did you get that cutter in the first pic? That is SWEEET!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some of mine.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I love this thread! 



hayward_tenney said:


> Some very nice trays here indeed, glad this thread got bumped.
> 
> Here's my work ashtray. The top part lifts off and a metal tray underneath that catches all the ashes and nubs. I just cleaned it out this morning, which is sort of a pain in the @$$. But I only clean it out once every ten days or so, and I average 2-3 per day at work.


I've been droolin' over that one for a while. I take you like it? How's the ratio of pain-in-the-ass to smoking pleasure? Worth the $30?


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

brianhewitt said:


> I love this thread!  ...I've been droolin' over that one for a while. I take you like it? How's the ratio of pain-in-the-ass to smoking pleasure? Worth the $30?


I didn't pay retail for it, so I couldn't give an honest assessment on the value. I clean it out about once a week, and smoke 2-3 cigars a day during the meantime. Usually I dump it a couple times a week between cleanings, then when Monday rolls around, I take the top off and give it a good scrub. Really not that much of a pain in the ass, as it doesn't take much longer to clean than your run-of-the-mill shallow bowl ashtray.

My only complaint is that sometimes, if not placed properly, condensation collects on the metal right underneath my cigar's cherry and produces a dank, musty water smell. Not unlike the water found in, *ahem*, "glass vases" on college coffee tables the world over.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

ezmoney5150 said:


> This seems to be a popular ashtray.


Been a while, kikin it back up


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

here you go! haha!




ok so its not an ashtray, its just some christmas bowl my wife was going to throw away, i desided it was better then having dixie cups full of ash and cigar butts laying around.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Marlboro Cigars-cl said:


> Nice ashtrays!!
> 
> I usually use my Stinky,
> but I have a CAO Cubist too.


That is a very nice ashtry. Where did you find it? I saw one at my B&M but it wasn't for sale.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

niqhtridaz said:


> That is a very nice ashtry. Where did you find it? I saw one at my B&M but it wasn't for sale.


Shopzilla - Cao Cubist Tobacco Products shopping - Gifts, Flowers & Food online


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

this was my wife's granddad's cigar ashtray, small but unique.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it wrong that I love cigars and smoke all the time yet do not own an ashtray? I don't throw my nubs on the ground either.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i hardly ever use an ashtray either...


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

here's a pic of mine


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Look at my pic on the side!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jsnake said:


> Is it wrong that I love cigars and smoke all the time yet do not own an ashtray? I don't throw my nubs on the ground either.


i too dont own one, as shown above, i find other objects to substitute


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

This guy right here:










is currently on the Cigar Monster Mash Up for $19.98


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i hardly ever use an ashtray either...


I've heard of pet cemeteries but a cigar cemetery? In an odd way this is a beautiful pic.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

jsnake said:


> I've heard of pet cemeteries but a cigar cemetery? In an odd way this is a beautiful pic.


I love it


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Just took a picture of mine for another post, so here it goes. I broke it trying to clean it, so I stopped cleaning it...


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Before the Super Bowl










After


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

arodgers said:


> Just took a picture of mine for another post, so here it goes. I broke it trying to clean it, so I stopped cleaning it...


Adam, looks like it still works great, that'll teach you to clean!


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's my regular duty ashtray. Almost time to empty and clean it up. Should be another week or two before that needs to happen


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Some nice lookin' ashtrays in here. I don't even have one yet. lol


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Grabbed this off the Monster.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sup Everyone here's my ashtray:


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

This was a gift from my lady... Greatest ashtray ever.:cowboyic9:


----------



## tprice (Nov 5, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Mine looks similar but it's just the saucer on the bottom!! Mine isn't aged enough to have a crack in it yet though!!


Looks just like mine also


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> Sup Everyone here's my ashtray:


That's sweeeeeeet Kyle. Looks like an aged coin!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's the one my ol'lady bought me for Christmas...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_sweeeet !!_, is that onyx ??

where might one find one of this beauties ?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Grabbed this off the Monster.


Cool!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

canney said:


> Cool!!


ts back on the Monster for $19.99


Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Don Lino "Savor the Journey"


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

here's my beauty 










once there's some ash in the bottom it starts holding up real nice :yo:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Got this tray and the PSD5 from a good friend :smoke2:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> here's my beauty
> 
> once there's some ash in the bottom it starts holding up real nice :yo:


HA-HA nice one


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

canney said:


> HA-HA nice one


lol thanks man! I actually upgraded to a frisbee golf disc that works beautifully...I'll have to take a picture here soon..

I'm kinda glad this thread got revived, any new ashtrays to show off??


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

nice dead thread you saved. interesting read. and it taught me that Doc stogiefresh is on puff.com!!! sweet i love all his videos. say's he's not too active on here though, prolly busy.

heres mine, i usually dump/clean it every day i guess i'm a freak.

its a club macanudo i found at a local b&m dirt cheap



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe its just me; but I have never used an ash tray except for at a lounge.


----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i hardly ever use an ashtray either...
> 
> i130.photobucket.com/albums/p275/shuckins1/other103.jpg


*cough*baller*cough*


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Black Stinky. My Dad got it for me as an early Christmas gift. I would have really liked the brown one, but I was greatly appreciative of this one.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Ashtray #1- The Nub









Ashtray #2- The Tat


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Done lost my pictures but it's like this only better looking  Made by Bill aka Humidor Minister!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Done lost my pictures but it's like this only better looking  Made by Bill aka Humidor Minister!


wow! that is awesome! Love it Dave... I really can't say enough about that dave... that's a beautiful ashtray, love the look!

well I really want the Xikar Havana Collection Black ashtray or the Gurkha Black Dragon (can't find since it's Sold out), or the CAO canoe looking one. But since I'm cheap right now and can't afford to be spending any money along with the fact I've been using a garbage can or the ground. Keep waiting for a hot ash to start the can on fire. :scared: So I broke down tonight by snagging the CI Puck ashtray to hold me over. Had to place an order for a new hygrometer that I can hopefully trust & the ashtray popped up for $7.50 so said screw it, might as well get something cheap to hold me over. Hopefully this Summer I'll find something nicer that suites my tastes. Like the Xikar, something better, or something along the lines of what Dave has. Love it!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

That is awesome looking, what detail. Enjoy that, and what a great conversation piece....



smelvis said:


> Done lost my pictures but it's like this only better looking  Made by Bill aka Humidor Minister!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing fancy but it has served me well for years.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i got this for half price from a local store:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

my first WOAM


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The first ashtray I bought was an idea that Mike (Tritones) posted on here. I went to the same store and bought the same exact thing. I'm stealing Mike's picture since I never took one.










My second ashtray that I picked up on Cbid for $13. Supposed to be a signed work from a well known ceramics artist.










My last acquisition from the Monster for $12.95. Cigars not included. lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bill (humidor minister) made this one for me courtesy of the raffle. Similar to Daves.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This tray is amazing! Couldn't have ended up in better hands!

:thumb:



Batista30 said:


> Bill (humidor minister) made this one for me courtesy of the raffle. Similar to Daves.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Bill (humidor minister) made this one for me courtesy of the raffle. Similar to Daves.


Wow, that is insanely awesome.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Bill (humidor minister) made this one for me courtesy of the raffle. Similar to Daves.


Sweet Ashtray.. I love that. And you just had to tease us with the Opus 77 box in the background... I like your style! lol


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats one busy lookin ashtray, but looks very nice.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That ashtray is siiiiiick! I think I need to invest in one for 2011.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> This tray is amazing! Couldn't have ended up in better hands!
> :thumb:


It's absolutely beautiful in person!


BMack said:


> Wow, that is insanely awesome.


:thumb:



KcJason1 said:


> Sweet Ashtray.. I love that. And you just had to tease us with the Opus 77 box in the background... I like your style! lol


Teasing you would have been me showing you a full box of opus x sharks in the background....with me smoking two, one in each hand:bolt:



MATADOR said:


> Thats one busy lookin ashtray, but looks very nice.


Looking at in person you never really focus on any one part in particular so it kinda blends very well.

Ray, as you suggested, maybe I'll only use it for Anejo/Opus. It's way too beautiful otherwise.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Zfog said:


> This tray is amazing! Couldn't have ended up in better hands!
> 
> :thumb:


I Like it.


----------

